# Two haflingers - critique?



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

wait a minute, this horse:











is a Haflinger??? I thought she was a Belgian draft!


----------



## Selaya (Feb 24, 2013)

As far as I know, she is, but I don't know for sure. She doesn't have studbook papers at all, and her past is mystifying. Maybe she's a crossbreed after all? She's got an enormous head though, as you can see :') I'll try to find a picture of me and her to see scale-wise. 










She's a bit of a fatty-pony in winter


----------



## celestejasper13 (May 16, 2014)

I agree that is the most enormous haffy I've ever seen! How tall is she? She looks horse sized there, all three haffs at my yard are under 14.2hh. I wouldn't be surprised at all if she was crossbreed. 
As far as critique goes, she looks nice and solid and correctly put together, though I think she could stand to comfortably lose a few pounds...

Here's a photo of one of our haflingers for reference, he's papered so definitely purebred. I do appreciate he is on the light side for the breed - it's more the height I'm looking at


----------



## Selaya (Feb 24, 2013)

He's absolutely gorgeous! The mane here never get that white unless I go at them with silver shampoo :')
Do tell me your cleaning secret, mine are absolute pigs in the yard 

The first side-shot you see is from my mare at her somewhat fitter state, much better than she is now, the second is that of another horse, the gelding that's with her.
My mare isn't all that tall, however, maybe I'm just small  She's 14.5 hands. She just looks taller, I think, because of how wide she is.

The gelding, here-









Is also way too fat, but he's a purebred and he's 15.7 hands, almost. You barely notice he's taller than her, though. She's got a lot more presence on her :')


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

15.7 hands??


----------



## Fimargue (Jun 19, 2015)

Your mare is about the size, chest and backwise, that most Haflingers I have seen are. Two of them actually come from Belgium 

Both of them look compact and nicely put together. I would just check Nastral's loin, group and buttock area for any tightness.


----------



## Fimargue (Jun 19, 2015)

natisha said:


> 15.7 hands??


She probably means 15.3hh. I have done the same mistake... Happens when you use Google's calculator 'cm to hands' lol.

Here is what I use now: Horse Height HH (hands) And CM (centimetres) Conversion


----------



## Selaya (Feb 24, 2013)

Oops, yes! Still not very versed in the strange hands high thing. Centimeters are so easy to use around here :')

Fimargue, thanks for the tip! He's the stressed-out-of-his-wits one out of the two. He's gotten a thousand times better, but there's still some work to to separation anxiety wise.


----------



## Fimargue (Jun 19, 2015)

No problem! Feel free to pm me if needed.

I know this won't comfort you, but the work never seems to end with the more nervous ones. :lol:


----------

